# My new 65 gallon(pics)



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just finished my rock work tell me what you think :thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

rock work looks good, i rather black backgrounds or the DIY.


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

I think your rocks... rock! :lol:

I think I would go with a black background as well, and maybe try some real plants.

Apart from that it looks great,


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

Like the others, I love the rockwork!

Also like the others I'd go for a simple black background as it is a dramatic contrast and very elegant.

Depending on what species you are intending to keep, plants are superfluous. I prefer without. Especially with rocks that good!


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree -- the rocks look great!

I think it would look even better with a nice tan-colored sand. :thumb:


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

A black background with sand as a substrate would look very nice with those rocks.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I think the setup looks pretty good.
From what I see in the last pic. you're gonna be keeping peacock bass?
They should like it,but you know they're gonna need a bigger tank one day, but at that size, you still havea few months...

:thumb:


----------

